# Installation error on partitioning step



## Janith (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi, I'm Janith Udayanga and new to the forum.
When I tried to install FreeBSD I got an error before continuing to the partitioning step, saying disks not found. I tried to install this on a server which has a LSI SAS 9200 disk controller card.

Also I'm getting this kind of a diagnostic message:
"Drive C: is disk ad0
Drive D: is disk ad1
Drive E: is disk ad2
Drive F: is disk ad3"
Is there any way I can fix this error and install FreeBSD?
Note: the version is FreeBSD 12.0


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2019)

This controller is probably not detected by mfi(4) and requires mrsas(4) instead. At the menu drop to the loader prompt and enter `set  hw.mfi.mrsas_enable="1"`, then `boot`. After installation don't forget to add `hw.mfi.mrsas_enable="1"` to loader.conf or the system will fail to boot.


----------

